# Bersa BP CC 380 ?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone have one? Shot one? Is it reliable? I just learned about this gun & it's been around for years. Gets very little press but it might be the perfect gun for 2 new shooters I know, especially for the price. I've watched a few videos & all I know is Bersa calls it a "short reset DAO" & I call it a SA. And it might be striker fired. I think only Bersa engineers know. This same gun is made in 9mm & 40. My range rents the Thunder 380 but not this one. BP CC Series - Firearms - BERSA by Eagle Imports Ok I just learned the 9mm is striker fired. One video said it's heaver than the 380 but they're the same size. Wondering what makes the 380 lighter.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Anyone have one? Shot one? Is it reliable? I just learned about this gun & it's been around for years. Gets very little press but it might be the perfect gun for 2 new shooters I know, especially for the price. I've watched a few videos & all I know is Bersa calls it a "short reset DAO" & I call it a SA. And it might be striker fired. I think only Bersa engineers know. This same gun is made in 9mm & 40. My range rents the Thunder 380 but not this one. BP CC Series - Firearms - BERSA by Eagle Imports Ok I just learned the 9mm is striker fired. One video said it's heaver than the 380 but they're the same size. Wondering what makes the 380 lighter.


Either the Bersa website has a typo on the weight, or some of the internals are "beefed up", to handle the higher pressures of the 9mm Luger, over the .380 ACP?

I don't know for sure about these types from Bersa.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The BERSA .380 is a good solid gun. I bought one for my Daughter and she has never had a problem with it other than it's a bit heavy,


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> The BERSA .380 is a good solid gun. I bought one for my Daughter and she has never had a problem with it other than it's a bit heavy,
> View attachment 19770


Ahhh, the classic DuoTone! I like it!


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

BERSA 380 IS A SUPER BADASS GUN


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a Bersa. I have the Thunder 380, and liked it so much, that when a Thunder 22 was available, I just had to have it. I've got a couple of Buddies of mine, down here, who have shot mine at the range, and ended up buying themselves one or the other.
Needless to say, neither of my Bersa's are going anywhere. They have spots in my safe for ever.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MoMan said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a Bersa. I have the Thunder 380, and liked it so much, that when a Thunder 22 was available, I just had to have it. I've got a couple of Buddies of mine, down here, who have shot mine at the range, and ended up buying themselves one or the other.
> Needless to say, neither of my Bersa's are going anywhere. They have spots in my safe for ever.


I wish I could find one of the .22's around my area. The only ones I see are the Thunder 380's.


----------

